

Why Tumblr Sucks and Why it doesn't - myusuf3
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/2361267063/why-tumblr-sucks-and-why-it-doesnt
Why Tumblr Sucks and Why it doesn't!
======
mojaam
Grammer/spelling check needed but otherwise good analysis. basically to me,
Tumblr does not suck if it will stay on all the time.

